# Deputy Sheriff Mike Severson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Mike Severson*

Polk County Sheriff's Office, Wisconsin

End of Watch: Monday, April 14, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 51
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 4/19/1991
*Weapon:* Handgun; .32 caliber
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Mike Severson succumbed to complications of a gunshot wound sustained on April 19th, 1991, as he and Deputy Sherif Allen Albee, of the Burnett County Sheriff's Office, attempted to arrest a subject wanted for a shooting in Minnesota the previous day.

The subject's car was located near Webster Elementary School, in Burnett County. Deputy Severson responded to the scene when the Burnett County Sheriff's Office requested additional assistance.

Several deputies, including Deputy Severson and Deputy Albee, were approaching the subject near the school when the man opened fire with a .32 caliber handgun. Deputy Albee was killed and Deputy Severson suffered a wound to his spinal cord, causing him to become paralyzed from the neck down.

Other deputies returned fire and killed the subject.

Deputy Severson remained paralyzed from the neck down until passing away from complications of the wound on April 14th, 2014.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Peter Johnson
Polk County Sheriff's Office
1005 West Main Street
Suite 900
Balsam Lake, WI 54810

Phone: (715) 485-8300

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22063-deputy-sheriff-mike-severson#ixzz2yz4FQPIl


----------

